
A simple idea: strip CO2 from the air and use it to produce fuel - maltalex
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/feb/04/carbon-emissions-negative-emissions-technologies-capture-storage-bill-gates
======
bcks
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16302416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16302416)

